# Homing Instinct



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

At what age do homing pigeons start to 'home'?

My Lucky is about to turn 5 months old and so far I have had no problems with him flying off. In fact, he seems to have no desire to ever be out of my sight when outside. He loves to fly around the neighborhood but even then he doesn't fly anywhere where he can't see me. He even does well at other people's houses at this point. I take him everywhere with me and in new places he just rides on my shoulder or follows me around all day. I know he likes going places because he comes sliding down the hall from my room if he hears me ask the dog to go for a walk. He usually rides along on my shoulder and is content looking around and getting down to roam in open fields with us. 
I am afraid this is not going to last much longer because I know pigeons are geared to fly home when taken to new places. How much longer do I have where he is at home as long as he is with me? Is there a round about age when they start instinctually going back to their nest?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

shanty_284 said:


> At what age do homing pigeons start to 'home'?
> 
> My Lucky is about to turn 5 months old and so far I have had no problems with him flying off. In fact, he seems to have no desire to ever be out of my sight when outside. He loves to fly around the neighborhood but even then he doesn't fly anywhere where he can't see me. He even does well at other people's houses at this point. I take him everywhere with me and in new places he just rides on my shoulder or follows me around all day. I know he likes going places because he comes sliding down the hall from my room if he hears me ask the dog to go for a walk. He usually rides along on my shoulder and is content looking around and getting down to roam in open fields with us.
> I am afraid this is not going to last much longer because I know pigeons are geared to fly home when taken to new places. How much longer do I have where he is at home as long as he is with me? Is there a round about age when they start instinctually going back to their nest?


How long have you had Lucky? Since he was a squab? Most people dream about having a bond with their pigeons the way you do, it is a very special thing and you are very blessed to have it. At 6 months of age they are fully mature. It seems he has bonded with you, and it is a speculation...but I would assume his homing instinct is well...you.


----------



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Nov. 22*

I've had Lucky since he was 8 days old. He is pretty attached me, I think it's because I have allowed him access to me most people wouldn't be comfortable with. He sleeps next to my pillow on his own stand, he plays in the tub while I shower, he eats out of my bowl when I eat, I let him rummage through anything he is curious about basically. I hope he doesn't start flying off because I'd be crushed if I lost him. I also don't want to take away his time with me just so he will be safe. If I never let him outdoors because of my fears his life won't be as full as it is now and that just doesn't seem fair. 

I have pics of him if you click on my profile 



kingdizon said:


> How long have you had Lucky? Since he was a squab? Most people dream about having a bond with their pigeons the way you do, it is a very special thing and you are very blessed to have it. At 6 months of age they are fully mature. It seems he has bonded with you, and it is a speculation...but I would assume his homing instinct is well...you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucky doesn't know he's a pigeon. He is bonded to you. A word of caution to you...we have had members that let their hand raised pigeons fly free, sit on their shoulder while outside, only to have a hawk grab the pigeon in front of them and in several cases...right off their shoulder. One pigeon even had a leash on and the member watched in horror as the hawk flew off with her beloved. You can be as careful as you can and still be caught off guard. I would hate for that to happen to you and that's why I brought it up.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

shanty_284 said:


> I've had Lucky since he was 8 days old. He is pretty attached me, I think it's because I have allowed him access to me most people wouldn't be comfortable with. He sleeps next to my pillow on his own stand, he plays in the tub while I shower, he eats out of my bowl when I eat, I let him rummage through anything he is curious about basically. I hope he doesn't start flying off because I'd be crushed if I lost him. I also don't want to take away his time with me just so he will be safe. If I never let him outdoors because of my fears his life won't be as full as it is now and that just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> I have pics of him if you click on my profile


I saw the pics! Lol. You spend a lot of time with him. I agree with Charis 100%. He doesnt know he's a pigeon. Dont worry about keeping him from going outside because you think he'll be missing out on something. His place is with you. You are what he will miss out on. If you value your friendship and his life, you will find it best to be OVERLY cautious when letting him free fly or post on your shoulder. Thats your baby. Look out for him. If anything, enjoy the time you spend and keep him as an indoor pet. Maybe even build him a nest box in your room.


----------



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm really afraid about the hawks. I have a pair that live near the creek behind my house. I have thought about shooting them 100 times since Lucky started playing outside but even the two times I set up and waited for them I couldn't do it. I saved a hawk once when I was a teenager and she was a magnificent creature. I've just trained myself to be very watchful when Lucky is with me. I don't really know what else to do short of taking away some of his freedom. 



Charis said:


> Lucky doesn't know he's a pigeon. He is bonded to you. A word of caution to you...we have had members that let their hand raised pigeons fly free, sit on their shoulder while outside, only to have a hawk grab the pigeon in front of them and in several cases...right off their shoulder. One pigeon even had a leash on and the member watched in horror as the hawk flew off with her beloved. You can be as careful as you can and still be caught off guard. I would hate for that to happen to you and that's why I brought it up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I do rescue and rehab. I can't tell you the number of times someone has brought me a tame feral pigeon, probably hand raised and released by a kind soul that wanted to do the right thing and give the pigeon freedom. Unfortunately, hand raised pigeons haven't a clue as to how to survive on their own. The lucky ones end up with someone like me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can't shoot the hawks. Even if you could get up the nerve, it's illegal to do. Keep your pigeon inside. If you want him to have fresh and sun air at times, get a cage made with 1/4 inch hard ware cloth to keep him safe.Hawks will even kill them in a cage. So will rats and racoons.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I free fly all my birds, thankfully we do not have hawks here that attack so as long as they are safe from ground predators things are pretty good. However, I had a pet pigeon, Let him out on a calm sunny day to sit with me, He flew 3 houses up, dissapeared for the night, Came back the next day about 2 mins after I heard the same neighbours 3 ups Pukekoe sqwacking, I think it cornered my birds and peirced its crop. Wasn't nice and after 6 months of treatment the bird just didnt make it, The breed was a thief pouter who have saggy crops and it just didn't heal and kept causing sour crop, I tried everything


I could have just posted and said " I agree with Charis 100% " but thought the story would go well, although it is a little sad, Thats life ha.


----------

